# Dutch Process Cocoa Powder



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a recipe that calls for Dutch process cocoa powder, but I can't seen to find it in any of the stores around me. Would it go by any other names or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you have Fry's cocoa powder? Dutch process is just the way the cocoa is made, many brands are Dutch process.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen Fry's. Would it say Dutch process on the can? I figured that if my local supermarket didn't have it then maybe trader Joes would, but they stopped carrying it


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

It should say on the can. Give me a second to run up to my kitchen and see what other types of cocoa I have.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

You rock Alix! Thanks


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

OK, Hersheys MAKES a Dutch process one, don't know if you can find it though. Apparently King Arthur flour makes one, as does SACO. I am sorry GB, I only have Fry's, Hershey's and Bernard Callebaut in my cupboard. I hope you find one. 

It will definitely say on the tin whether it is Dutched or not. All that means is that the cocoa was treated with an alkali during the processing. I read what that means to baking with it but can't remember.   Sorry.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2005)

GB - does Penzy's carry one?  Also I know that American Spice Company - www.americanspice.com carries it.

It could be under any number of names - but somewhere on the can it will say Dutch processed.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for looking for me Alix!

Yeah i remember that it meant it was treated with alkali. I think it also makes it look darker too if memory serves me.

I might just have to buy it online. Thank God for the internet


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL, yep the internet is the most wonderful tool in a cooks arsenal sometimes. Good Luck GB.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

Elf thank you for that great idea! I just checked Penzys and yes they have it  

I am placing my order right now!

You guys are the best!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad you found it, GB!  It's tough to track down.

Here's a site that explains the difference between Dutch Process and regular cocoa powder in case anyone wanted more details.  In all honesty, I've actually used regular when Dutch is called for in a pinch.  I know it effects the end result and probably can't be done with all recipes, but the things I made still turned out OK!
http://www.joyofbaking.com/cocoa.html


----------



## jasonr (Feb 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about getting Dutch process versus unsweetened when dealing with a recipe calling for Dutch. While the taste may be slightly different, there is no problem with substituting unsweetened for Dutched. By contrast, you should never substitute Dutched for unsweetened; in recipes that rely on baking soda, you may be removing the necessary acid required to activate the baking soda, which will lead to a flat cake. This is less of a problem when dealing with baking powder, as baking powder activates itself without outside help.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2005)

GB,

Shoot.  I just bought a cuople of boxes of the stuff (Droste) in NYC over the weekend.  I would have sent some to you!

But they sell it at my Stop and Shop, too.  Just not as good quality.  Do you have a SUPER Stop and Shop nearby?  Some of them are pretty amazing.  Some aren't.  I'm lucky my local one is fantastic. 

Since cocoa is naturally acidic, dutching it (adding alkali) makes in neutral.


----------



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

I read with interest here this article. Dutch kakao powder is made in the Netherlands and is kakaopowder without sugar or milkpowder.

Sorry, but I can´s send you a box. I don´t think that it comes to you. Sorry. Here it cost only 0,49€

lg Tanja


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks  Guys!

Jenny I have 2 Super Stop and Shops close to my house, but neither are all that super. Well based on jasonr's advice I just got regular unsweetened Giradelli (sp?) powder and tried the recipe with that instead. I was making hot cocoa powder (Alton Browns recipe). well I am glad i didn't go through too much trouble because I am really not happy with the end product. I am going to try to tweak it to make it better, but so far I will be sticking with the premade stuff.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2005)

Was it too bitter?  Dutching helps make it less bitter, too.

Baking is where you really need to use it if the recipe calls for it.  If you are baking and the recipe specifies dutched cocoa you need to use it or you will be adding too much acid to the batter.


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2005)

It was a little bit too bitter, but not so much that it was unpleasant. It was not chocolaty or sweet enough. It did not taste rich and full. Just sort of flat. I am going to add more sugar and more cocoa and see if that helps.


----------

